# First Wa Handle, to epoxy or not?



## Ploppy Blobby (May 7, 2020)

Haven't finished shaping the handle yet but suppose I need to consider how to attach it. 
Options seem to be epoxy, beeswax (used to keep bees so have a ready supply but cannot for the life of see how it holds fast) or nothing. Just tapped it on and really doesn't seem keen to come off 
Is beeswax a real option?


----------



## Bensbites (May 7, 2020)

Yes. Melt you wax in the microwave. I use a syringe to transfer the hot wax to the tang hole. Let this wax cool completely, atleast 60 min. Heat the tang and plunge it in. It gets messy.

epoxy also works well.


----------



## M1k3 (May 7, 2020)

Hot/melt glue.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 13, 2020)

Well, here's the 1st 2, just letting the tung oil do its thing before attaching and sharpening


----------



## ian (Jul 5, 2020)

Hey handle gurus:

Between beeswax and hot glue, what would you use if you had a large tang slot, so the tang really rattles around in there? It moves maybe 3 mm in one direction, maybe 1-2 mm in the perpendicular direction.

Is either option still fine?


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 5, 2020)

Not a handle maker but I'm fairly certain beeswax isn't going to work long term in your situation. If you haven't already done so you might review this thread from the always thoughtful @Kippington.


----------



## ian (Jul 5, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> Not a handle maker but I'm fairly certain beeswax isn't going to work long term in your situation. If you haven't already done so you might review this thread from the always thoughtful @Kippington.



Oh, that’s exactly the discussion I was looking for. I’ve read it before, but not recently. Thanks!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 5, 2020)

I would only use beeswax to maybe seal and clean up the slot AFTER install. You can use hot glue, but it's messy as all heck and hard to get a clean finished look. 

I prefer 5 min. Epoxy to set tangs. (I use long set for building the handle) Reason being is you can go a bit heavier on the hardener and it will be rather brittle, so if you want to remove it, a couple wacks of a 2x4 and it should pop loose. If not, heating it up will loosen it.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 5, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> Not a handle maker but I'm fairly certain beeswax isn't going to work long term in your situation. If you haven't already done so you might review this thread from the always thoughtful @Kippington.





ian said:


> Hey handle gurus:
> 
> Between beeswax and hot glue, what would you use if you had a large tang slot, so the tang really rattles around in there? It moves maybe 3 mm in one direction, maybe 1-2 mm in the perpendicular direction.
> 
> ...


Beeswax is super easy. When done right it’s absolutely an accept long term option. Hot glue should work fine as well.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 5, 2020)

A sliver of wood and hot glue or beeswax. Hot glue will be a little sturdier.


----------



## ian (Jul 5, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> A sliver of wood and hot glue or beeswax. Hot glue will be a little sturdier.



When do you put the wood sliver in? Let's say I'm using beeswax and following Ben's advice from here:



Bensbites said:


> 1) melt wax
> 
> 2) fill tang hole
> 
> ...


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 5, 2020)

ian said:


> When do you put the wood sliver in? Let's say I'm using beeswax and following Ben's advice from here:


Hmm
EDIT:
After the tang is inserted.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 6, 2020)

ian said:


> When do you put the wood sliver in? Let's say I'm using beeswax and following Ben's advice from here:


You could use the wooden shim, but It’s not needed. I have used this beeswax method on 1/2 inch round tang holes.


----------



## soigne_west (Jul 6, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> A sliver of wood



That’s what he said


----------

